# The Middle Bar and Cafe?



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

The Middle Bar & Cafe?

22 Armstrong Street, MIDDLE PARK

VIC, AUSTRALIA

In the immortal words of Stealer's Wheel: 'Stuck in THE MIDDLE with you.'

Well to be quite frank I was anything but stuck.

I was amazed, mystified even captivated, anything but just stuck.

But I guess these other adjectives don't fit as well&#8230;&#8230;

Anyway, what ...

More...


----------

